
One small thing - amirkhella
https://medium.com/@amirkhella/one-small-thing-39c01f9a53f2
======
taylodl
Thing is if you're solving a problem you know actually exists and isn't some
imagined problem gleaned from a brainstorming activity people _will_ pay for
it. Far too often what I've seen is people pitching solutions to problems they
imagine I have.

